# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  101 Windows 8 टिप्स & ट्रिक्स, जानकारी, समस्या, समाधान

## indoree

*101 Windows 8 टिप्स & ट्रिक्स, जानकारी, समस्या, समाधान,* 

दोस्तों जैसा की मैंने पहले पोस्ट किया था विन्दोव्स ८ के बारे की अब इसकी लेने की बारी  है और सभी मित्रों से आग्रह है की वो भी अपना योगदान इस सूत्र में दे सकते है और हमें  इस सूत्र को काफी आगे लकर जाना है ... 

तो सबसे पहले ये जान लेते है की ये 32 Bit और 64 Bit होता क्या है और इसके फायदे क्या है क्योकि काफी लोग ये तो जानते है की ये होता तो है लेकिन ये बला क्या है.

*तो दोस्तों इस सूत्र का शुभारंभ करते है अगली पोस्ट से ... राज इंदोरी* 

नियामक जी अगर हो सके तो इस सूत्र को Sticky कर दीजिए इस सूत्र को बहोत आगे तक लेकर जाना है ...

----------


## indoree

*Windows 7/8 ---- 64 Bit Or 32 Bit* 

दोस्तों विन्दोव्स ८ अभी मार्केट में इस प्रकार उपलब्ध है हलाकि ये दीखते चार है लेकिन ये है तिन ही है अभी olx पर ये १००० रूपये में मिल जायेगा...  

Windows 8,   Windows 8 Pro,  Windows RT, Windows Enterprises  

विन्दोव्स 32 bit और 64 bit क्या अंतर है. जो सबसे बड़ा अंतर है वो है RAM का. 32 bit में maximum RAM का लिमिट है 4 GB का जबकि 64 bit में Maximum Usable RAM लिमिट है - 8TB (128 GB , 64 bit Vista में , और 192GB , विन्दोव्स 7 में). लेकिन यही एक अंतर नहीं जिसे ध्यान में रखना चाहिए नया PC लेते वक़्त. इसके अलावा भी बहुत सारी चीजे ध्यान में रखनी चाहिए. यहाँ में मैं लगभग उन सारी बातो पर रोशनी डालूँगा जो आपको पूरी आईडिया बताएगी की दोनों में क्या क्या अंतर होता है.

----------


## indoree

Windows 7/8 ---- 64 Bit Or 32 Bit 

एक और जो सबसे बड़ा अंतर होता है वो है सिस्टम का - “Addressable Space”. कभी सोचा है की क्यों 32 bit में maximum RAM का लिमिट है - 4 GB का जबकि 64 bit में आप Maximum Usable RAM लिमिट है - 8TB. आखिर इसका कारन क्या है. और वो होता है - “Addressable Space” के चलते. हर सिस्टम को एक लिमिटेड “Addressable Space” दिया जाता है जो पूरी तरह उसके hardware पर depend होता है. जितना ज्यादा आपके सिस्टम में hardware होगा उतना ही “Addressable Space” alloted होगा. 

और RAM को बाकि बचा हुआ मिलेगा. यही कारन है की 32 Bit के सिस्टम में 4 GB का RAM डालने के वावजूद 3.52 GB RAM ही दिखता है. 

आजकल के ज्यादातर सॉफ्टवेर 32 bit के लिए ही बने होते है. इसका मतलब है की यहाँ पर एक बहुत ही ज्यादा पर्फोर्मांस बढ़ने की संभावना नहीं है अगर आप 32 से 64 बीत पर स्विच करते है.

----------


## indoree

*Windows 7/8 ---- 64 Bit Or 32 Bit 

Operating system * *32 Bit OS* 

एक 32 bit का OS केवल 4 GB RAM को support कर सकता है. अब “Addressable Space” के चलते इसको 3.52 GB ही RAM मिल रहा है. अब फिर से “Addressable Space” प्रोग्राम पर भी apply होता है. जिससे की वह किसी एक प्रोग्राम को एक लिमिट से ज्यादा RAM allot नहीं कर सकता. मतलब जैसे की 32 bit Adobe Photoshop को वह 2 GB रेम से ज्यादा access करने नहीं दे सकता. इस तरह 3.52 GB RAM होते हुए भी आप केवल 32 bit Photoshop में 2 GB RAM का ही यूज़ कर सकते है. एक 32 Bit सिस्टम को चलने के लिए कम memory requirement की जरुरत होती है जबकि 64 bit को चलाने के लिए ज्यादा memory requirement होती है. जैसे की 32 bit Windows 7 को मिनिमम 1 GB.

----------


## indoree

*Windows 7/8 ---- 64 Bit Or 32 Bit 

Operating system  64 Bit OS 
*
64 Bit OS का “Addressable Space” 8TB RAM (128 GB , 64 bit Vista में , और 192GB , विन्दोव्स 7 "8 में कुछ अधिक" में) का होता है. जबकि 32 Bit में ये लिमिट 2 GB का होता है. इसका मतलब ये OS किसी प्रोसेस को चलाने के लिए 8Tb RAM (128 GB , 64 bit Vista में , और 192GB , विन्दोव्स 7 में) तक allot कर सकता है. हालाँकि 2 GB RAM किसी प्रोसेस को चलाने के लिए काफी है. यहाँ पर एक बात और है की 32 Bit का ड्राईवर बहुत आसानी से मिल जाता है जबकि 64 बीत काफी मुश्किल से. 

 लेकिन मिल तो फिर भी जाता है क्योकि हमारे जैसे लोग जब तक माया जाल में है तो क्या परेशानी है

----------


## indoree

*Windows 7/8 ---- 64 Bit Or 32 Bit 
*
कुछ लोगो का ये मानना है की एक बहुत बड़ा मुद्दा है - Non-compatibility का. 

64 bit and 32 bit के प्रोग्राम एक दुसरे के साथ compatible नहीं हो सकते यानि नहीं चल सकते. लेकिन ये बात बेवजह है. Microsoft अपने OS को Hybrid architecture (Windows In Windows, or WoW) के साथ लिखती है 

जिसपर 64 bit and 32 bit दोनों के प्रोग्राम आसानी से चल सकते है. इसलिए आपको घबराने की जरुरत नहीं है की अगर आप 64 bit का PC लेते है तो उसपर 32 bit का प्रोग्राम चलेगा की नहीं. लेकिन फिर सिस्टम पर्फोर्मांस पर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा. क्युकी ज्यादातर प्रोग्राम अभी 32 बीत पर लिखे गए है और *उन्हें 2 GB से ज्यादा RAM* नहीं चाहिए.

और हमारे मित्र Teach Guru ने ये पहले ही बताया है उनके सूत्र में की किस प्रकार हम ३२ बिट के सॉफ्टवेर को ६४ बिट ओ एस में चला सकते है

----------


## indoree

*Windows 7/8 ---- 64 Bit Or 32 Bit 


दोस्तों अब गौर करते है फायदे और नुकसान 64 बीट PC लेने के:* 

*फायदे*
जो प्रोग्राम 64 बीत पर लिखे गए है वो बेहतर पर्फोर्मांस देते है 32 bit के मुकाबले (जैसे की 64 bit Photoshop). क्युकी इसमे ज्यादा RAM allocate होता है.

ज्यादा RAM का आप्शन होता है.

ज्यादा “Addressable Space” होता है.

*नुकसान * 

बहुत सारे प्रोग्राम अभी भी 32 बीत पर बनते है.

32 bit का प्रोग्राम होने के चलते उन्हें minimum 2 GB RAM ही चाहिए होता है. अतः ज्यादा RAM बाधा के भी कोई फायदा नहीं.

चलने के लिए Bit Processor की जरुरत होती है.

ड्राईवर खोजना अभी भी मुश्किल काम है एक आम यूसर के लिए .

----------


## indoree

_Windows 7/8 ---- 64 Bit Or 32 Bit 


_दोस्तों अगर आप Future को देख कर कंप्यूटर ले रहे हो तो 64 bit ज्यादा अच्छा है. हा कुछ प्रॉब्लम आ सकती है लेकिन फिर भी ये अच्छा है. लेकिन अगर आप 4 GB से निचे की रेम वाला PC लेना चाहते है तो आप 32 bit लो.
_
दोस्तों आज के लिए इतना काफी है अब अगली पोस्ट होंगी मित्रों के कोमेंट के बाद ... राज इंदोरी_

----------


## gill1313

> _Windows 7/8 ---- 64 Bit Or 32 Bit 
> 
> 
> _दोस्तों अगर आप Future को देख कर कंप्यूटर ले रहे हो तो 64 bit ज्यादा अच्छा है. हा कुछ प्रॉब्लम आ सकती है लेकिन फिर भी ये अच्छा है. लेकिन अगर आप 4 GB से निचे की रेम वाला PC लेना चाहते है तो आप 32 bit लो.
> _
> दोस्तों आज के लिए इतना काफी है अब अगली पोस्ट होंगी मित्रों के कोमेंट के बाद ... राज इंदोरी_


बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हैं मित्र आप का शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## Shree Ji

दोस्त बहुत ही अच्छी व् उपयोगी जानकारी भरा सूत्र प्रारंभ किया है आपने इसके लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 

" हमें इस सूत्र को काफी आगे लकर जाना है .. राज "

मुझे पुरी उम्मीद है आप अपनी लिखी हुई ये बात ये वायदा जरुर निभायेंगे

----------


## indoree

> बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हैं मित्र आप का शुक्रिया मित्र





> दोस्त बहुत ही अच्छी व् उपयोगी जानकारी भरा सूत्र प्रारंभ किया है आपने इसके लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
> 
> " हमें इस सूत्र को काफी आगे लकर जाना है .. राज  बिलकुल दोस्त ये काफी आगे जायेगा मटेरिअल तैयार है काफी कुछ "
> 
> मुझे पुरी उम्मीद है आप अपनी लिखी हुई ये बात ये वायदा जरुर निभायेंगे


क्या बात है.? सूत्र में कमेंट्स सिर्फ दो, क्या सूत्र पसंद नहीं आ रहा है दोस्तों को...

----------


## shankar52

बहुत ही अछि जानकारी है

----------


## jaihind20

> क्या बात है.? सूत्र में कमेंट्स सिर्फ दो, क्या सूत्र पसंद नहीं आ रहा है दोस्तों को...




वाह मित्र आपने कितनी अछि  जानकारी दी अच्छा लगा ये जानकार....

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय इंदोरी जी आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी एक आम यूजर के सर पर से गुजर जायेगी इसीलिए कमेन्ट कम आये हैं |वैसे आपके स्थान पर यदि मैं होता तो कमेन्ट की परवाह  किये बिना ही सूत्र को अपडेट करता रहता |
सूत्र के लिए मेरी शुभकामनाएं आपके साथ हैं |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बट  मेहनत बहुत करी है कंटेंट जुटाने  में !!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बिलुआ ..................?

----------


## indoree

> प्रिय इंदोरी जी आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी एक आम यूजर के सर पर से गुजर जायेगी इसीलिए कमेन्ट कम आये हैं |वैसे आपके स्थान पर यदि मैं होता तो कमेन्ट की परवाह  किये बिना ही सूत्र को अपडेट करता रहता | सूत्र के लिए मेरी शुभकामनाएं आपके साथ हैं |


सरकार,  फोरम के सभी सदस्य म्रेरे अभिन्न्य मित्र है, हलाकि आपका कहना बिलकुल उचित है लेकिन ये शुरू में इसलिए बताना जरुरी था की आगे जो पोस्ट होगी तो उसमे सवाल खड़ा होगा की कोई सॉफ्टवेर 2GB या उससे अधिक रेम क्यों और किस प्रकार युस कर सकता इसलिए ये शुरूवात बताया गया, और इस सूत्र के लिए मैंने खुद इतना मटेरिअल बनाया है की आगे सिर्फ मित्रों को मजा आये क्योकि अब जमाना है Windows 8 का और अन्द्रोइड का ...  




> बट  मेहनत बहुत करी है कंटेंट जुटाने  में !!


सरकार , आप जब साथ हो ज़माने से क्या डरना, वैसे ये बिल्लू क्या कर लेगा अपना, जब अपने जैसे की जरूरत खुद बिलुआ को हो ... आप यकींन नहीं करोगे, काफी समय पहले,  मैंने खुद बिलुआ के लिए काम किया था Windows 98 / Xp Licensce  बेचने के लिए...   इसलिए आज भी हक से लिखता हू ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है राज भाई................ आपके सूत्र हमेशा खास होते हैं................ :)

----------


## indoree

> बिलुआ ..................?


अरे सरकार अपना बिलुवा मतलब Bill Gates...    




> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है राज भाई................ आपके सूत्र हमेशा खास होते हैं................ :)



 जानेबहार कहा थे आप, काफी समय बाद आपका कमेंट्स आया और अच्छा है अभी हमारे भाई आए है इसलिए कल मिलते है ..

----------


## Bhai G

*बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी  इन्दोरी जी .............  वो भी एकदम सरल शब्दों में और अपनी भाषा में*

----------


## pathfinder

> सरकार,  फोरम के सभी सदस्य म्रेरे अभिन्न्य मित्र है, हलाकि आपका कहना बिलकुल उचित है लेकिन ये शुरू में इसलिए बताना जरुरी था की आगे जो पोस्ट होगी तो उसमे सवाल खड़ा होगा की कोई सॉफ्टवेर 2GB या उससे अधिक रेम क्यों और किस प्रकार युस कर सकता इसलिए ये शुरूवात बताया गया, और इस सूत्र के लिए मैंने खुद इतना मटेरिअल बनाया है की आगे सिर्फ मित्रों को मजा आये क्योकि अब जमाना है Windows 8 का और अन्द्रोइड का ...  
> 
> *राज इंदोरी*


जी हाँ आपने ठीक कहा ,यदि आपके पास जानकारी हो तो एक सूत्र एंड्रोइड पर विस्तृत जानकारी एवं चर्चा के लिए भी बनाइएगा |

----------


## indoree

*Lock screen*Windows 8 opens on its lock screen, which looks pretty but unfortunately displays no clues about what to do next.

It's all very straightforward, though. Just tap the space bar, spin the mouse wheel or swipe upwards on a touch screen to reveal a 

regular login screen with the user name you created during installation. Enter your password to begin.

----------


## indoree

*Basic navigation*Windows 8 launches with its new interface, all colourful tiles and touch-friendly apps. 

And if you're using a tablet then it'll all be very straightforward: just swipe left or right to scroll the screen, and tap any tile of interest.

On a regular desktop, though, you might alternatively spin the mouse wheel to scroll backwards and forwards.

And you can also use the keyboard. Press the Home or End keys to jump from one end of your Start screen to the other, for instance, then use the cursor keys to select a particular tile, tapping Enter to select it. 

Press the Windows key to return to the Start screen; right-click (or swipe down on) apps you don't need and select Unpin to remove them; and drag and drop the other tiles around to organise them as you like.

----------


## indoree

*App groups*The Start screen apps are initially displayed in a fairly random order, but if you'd prefer a more organised life then it's easy to sort them into custom groups.


You might drag People, Mail, Messaging and Calendar over to the left-hand side, for instance, to form a separate 'People' group. 

Click the 'minus' icon in the bottom right corner of the screen to zoom out and you'll now find you can drag and drop the new group (or any of the others) around as a block.

Right-click within the block (while still zoomed out) and you'll also be able to give the group a name, which - if you go on to add another 20 or 30 apps to your Start screen - will make it much easier to find the tools you need.

----------


## indoree

*Quick access menu*Right-click in the bottom left corner (or hold down the Windows key and press X) for a text-based menu that provides easy access to lots of useful applets and features: Device Manager, Control Panel, Explorer, the Search dialog and many more.

----------


## indoree

*Find your applications*The Win+X menu is useful, but no substitute for the old Start menu as it doesn't provide access to your applications. 

To find this, hold down the Windows key and press Q or either right-click an empty part of the Start screen or swipe your finger up from the bottom of the screen and select 'All Apps' to reveal a scrolling list of all your installed applications. 

Browse the various tiles to find what you need and click the relevant app to launch it.

----------


## indoree

*Easy access*If there's an application you use all the time then you don't have to access it via the search system. Pin it to the Start screen and it'll be available at a click.


Start by typing part of the name of your application. To access Control Panel, for instance, type 'Control'. Right-click the 'Control Panel' tile on the Apps Search screen, and click 'Pin to Start'. If you're using a touchscreen, press and hold the icon, then flick down and select 'Pin to Start'.


Now press the Windows key, scroll to the right and you'll see the Control Panel tile at the far end. Drag and drop this over to the left somewhere if you'd like it more easily accessible, then click the tile to open the desktop along with the Control Panel window, and press the Windows key to return you to the Start screen when you're done.

----------


## indoree

*Shutting down*

To shut down Windows 8, just move the mouse cursor to the bottom right corner of the screen, click the Settings icon - or just hold down the Windows key and press I - and you'll see a power button. Click this and choose 'Shut Down' or 'Restart'.


Some of the tricks available in previous versions of Windows still apply. 

Press Ctrl+Alt+Del, for instance, click the power button in the bottom right-hand corner and you'll be presented with the same 'Shut Down' and 'Restart' options.

And if you're on the desktop, press Alt+F4 and you'll be able to choose 'Shut Down', 'Restart', 'Sign Out' or 'Switch User' options.

----------


## indoree

दोस्तों आज के लिए इतना काफी, ये सूत्र धीरे धीरे ही  अपडेट होगा और समय की कमी के कारन हिंदी में नहीं लिख पा रहा हू और वैसे भी इसे धीरे धीरे समझा जाये तो अच्छा है 

और जल्द ही ये जानकारी भी आपको मिलेगी की कैसे Windows 7 & Windows 8 को एक ही कंप्यूटर इंस्टाल किया जाये USB के द्वारा Dual Boot 7 & 8..

दोस्तों अगर कोई पोस्ट को हिंदी में करना चाहे तो Quote Replay से कर सकता है ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## The Unique

इन्दौरी जी बहुत ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है|क्रप्या इसे आगे बढ़ाये|

----------


## Dark Rider

सारी ही जानकारी आंग्ल भाषा में है , मुझे समझने में , पढ़ने में समस्या होती है जी ,  कर तो हिंदी में रूपांतरित करे ।

----------


## doccyk

मुझे प्रिंटर शेरिंग मै तकलीफ होती है विंडोज ८ मै कोई हल दीजिए प्लीज्

----------


## RAM2205

* ऐसी जानकारियां है जो मुझे पहले मालूम नहीं था। धन्यवाद*

----------

